# ZPower Silver-Zinc Batteries to Offer Longer Run Time Than Lithium



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

They sound better than lithium. Wonder if they are cheaper than lithium? SILVER zinc doesn't sound cheap.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Define "intermediate discharge" please.......

50%? 70%? 90%?????

No real news in this report, so I call 'vaporware'.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

Weird Harold said:


> They sound better than lithium. Wonder if they are cheaper than lithium? SILVER zinc doesn't sound cheap.


Silver is actually really cheap right now.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Power density is easy to get. Its energy density that is the greater challenge. Do we know what the Wh/Kg is for this battery?

If something comes of this I think it will be great, but I've seen ideas like this come and go before. I'll just wait and see.


----------

